# Budda...Where are you now? Any pics for us?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda...Where are you posting from?*

Wildfire Saloon, Beckley, West Virginia, I assume.

*







*

How is the tour going so far?

**Any pics to share with us?

All the best and enjoy the tour!!!

Cheers

Dave
**

Tour Dates**

Aug 6th - London, ON @ Call The Office
Aug 7th - Indianapolis, IN @ The Hoosier Dome
Aug 8th - Bloomington, IN @ Meat Lodge
Aug 9th - Louisville, KY @ Spinelli's 
Aug 10th - Knoxville, TN @ Longbranch Saloon
Aug 11th - Atlanta, GA @ Masquerade 
Aug 12th - Columbia, SC @ Conundrum Music Hall
Aug 13th - Apex, NC @ Masonic Lodge
Aug 14th - Beckley, WV @ Wildfire Saloon
Aug 15th - Baltimore, MD @ CCAS
Aug 16th - Philadelphia, PA @ Kung Fu Necktie
Aug 17th - New York City, NY @ Kings County Saloon
Aug 18th - TBA
Aug 19th - Burlington, VT @ 242 Main
Aug 20th - Ottawa, ON @ Mavericks
Aug 21st - Kingston, ON @ TBA
Aug 22nd - Toronto, ON @ Smiling Buddha (record release show)

Hopefully, you don't need to stop in here:

*


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I would like to see them in August 20 but I won't be in town


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda...if you see this, please update us!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I think Budda might be running on mobile data


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> I think Budda might be running on mobile data


Thanks......


----------

